# Best Tires to Plow With



## 08 Sierra (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a 2008 GMC Sierra Reg. Cab 6 1/2' box with plow prep package and a 7 1/2' Fisher RD with back blade.

Any comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Any tire starting with "LT" and rated "M&S". Everybody has their own opinion as far as brand - Personally, I like my Cooper Discoverers. Studded, they are practically unstoppable. BUT - you will need to take them off after the snow is gone. They wear fast on dry pavement.


----------



## 08 Sierra (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanx for the reply.

I was thinking of going with the goodyear wranglers silent armor prograde 285/70/17


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

i run the dunlop radial rover RT's year round. they are hands down the best snow/ice tire ive EVER used. and their treadwear rating is excellent. they have about 4000 miles on them now and the little nipples are still in the treads! no lie. i would suggest these to anybody looking for a great all around tire!


----------



## Maine_Snowman (Sep 28, 2005)

My last plow truck had Firestone Destinations, they were good in the mud and snow, and were also a great year round tire.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

I put studded Hakka 5's on my truck this past year, and they made me a believer. The truck was completely unstoppable through our many storms (120"+). There was also very little wear on them when I took them off.

They aren't a LT tire, but they are XL (extra load), which is fine, even w/2 tons in the bed.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

My Cooper 285 STT's suck in the snow!


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

NoFearDeere;554816 said:


> My Cooper 285 STT's suck in the snow!


haha amen to that!!!! mine lasted about 50k which was amazing but oh and 35x15.5x18 procomp extreme at's arnt much better BUT what i can tell you is amazing are the general grabber at2's STUDDED


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

duff daddy;554882 said:


> haha amen to that!!!! mine lasted about 50k which was amazing but oh and 35x15.5x18 procomp extreme at's arnt much better BUT what i can tell you is amazing are the general grabber at2's STUDDED


My Goodyear Safari MSR's were awesome that I had on a previous truck. I think i'm gonna be buying them next time!


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

I have always had great luck with the BFG all terrains and that is what i plan to put on my truck when the Bridgstone duelers that are on there need replacing.....but the duelers on my last truck worked very good as well.....I still prefer the BFG's. they last a long time and look good on top of it.


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i put a set of procomp at on my truck. they have the severe weather rating and i plow in 2wd. i never got suck and they self clean. good tire for me


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

round ones.


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

I have Michelin XCX/APT's on the plow truck, and I got out of a few places that really surprised me.
I now have the BFG AT/KO's on my POV from a recommendation from a friend. He plows with a set of those and swears by them.


----------

